# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Περιεργο προβλημα σε Call Manager 8.6 σε Cisco 2851

## antonismor

Καλησπερα στο φορουμ και απο μενα
Στο σπιτι μου εχω εναν Router CISCO 2851 ISR ο οποιος ειναι με DMVPN συνδεμενος με δυο συμεια το ενα ειναι στις Σερρες και το αλλο στην Θεσσαλονικη
ολα καλα και ομορφα μεχρι στιγμη το VPN δουλευει αψωγα
Παραλληλα πανω στο Gigabite ethernet 0/1 υπαρχει ενα ασυρματο λινκ μεταξυ εμενα και του πατερα μου που ειναι στα 2 χιλιομετρα απο μενα και εκει ολα μια χαρα
επισης υπαρχει πανω στο Router και Call Manager Express 8.6 που δουλευει επεισης αψωγα και μιλαω εγω με τον πατερα μου με Σερρες μεσω VPN oπως επισης και με Θεσσαλονικη μεσω vpn
και επισης επειδη ηθελα και ενα δευτερο νουμερο εχω πανω και ενα νουμερο της VIVA 
ολα καλα μεχρι εδω ΟΜΩΣ
ελα που μας ηρθε η "αναγκη" και πρεπει να εχω το σταθερο μου απο το κινητο δηλαδη να κανω Connect με IPSEC VPN πανω στον Cisco και μετα να βγαζω με ενα SIP Client πχ Sip Droid τηλεφωνικες συνδιαλεξεις η να εχω επαφη με τα εσωτερικα
του Call Manager Express 

Οτι Configuration και αν εχω διαβαζει δεν λεει να δουλεψει εχω φαει τα ματια μου και επισης να κανω Reload καθε τρεις και λιγο το Cisco για να ξανα αρχισω απο την αρχη να δω αλλο Configuration
Υπαρχει καποιος απο εδω που εχει καταφερει να εχει SCCP και Sip ταυτοχρονα ? το ios μου ειναι το c2800nm-adventerprisek9_ivs_li-mz.151-4.M8 με υποστιριξη Toll Fraud Preventation οπου ειναι και ενεργοποιημενο διοτι αν δεν το εκανα δεν θα
επαιζε η VIVA 

παρακαλω πολυ αν οντω γνωριζει καποιος ας απαντησει 



Σας ευχαριστω και ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Σε σημειωση του προυγουμενου Thread 
δοκιμασα τα παρακατω 

voice register dn 1
number 310
allow watch
name SIP-Client
exit
voice register pool 1
id mac xxxx.xxxx.xxxx   < η mac address της συσκευης 
number 1 dn 1
username test password test1
codec g711alaw

δυστηχως τιποτε δεν θελει να συνδεθει και να δουλεψει κανα αλλο Hint παρακαλω?

- - - Updated - - -

Κανεις ? ουτε ενας ? τοσοι το εχεται διαβασει ουτε ενας να απαντησει???

----------


## taxiarxos

Καλησπέρα,

Για ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω Link και πες μας αν κατάφερες τίποτα. Τι smartphone έχεις; Πως θα κάνεις VPN; Είχα κάνει κάποια στιγμή ένα configuration παρόμοιο με IPhone και UC500 Series.


http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support...sip-guide.html 

http://uc-b.blogspot.co.uk/2011/07/c...ip-phones.html

http://www.cyberdata.net/support/ser...er_Express.pdf

http://pandaeatsbamboo.blogspot.co.u...-register.html

----------

